# mcldecrypt.exe



## SBIGGS (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm have a bit of trouble understanding this. Will this work with my existing DVD burn program that came with my computer? It's aan HP A6230.
I'm new at this, so please bear with me.
Thanks.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2008)

Direct quote from X-oom - creator of mcldecrypt.exe



> *Disclaimer*
> 
> Many DVDs are encrypted with the copy protection system CSS (Content Scrambling System). Under the new and recently enforced US Digital Millenium Copyright Act and the European Copyright Directive, it is no longer permitted to create backup copies of commercial DVDs for private use in certain countries. As a result, X-OOM is now therefore legally obliged to remove the program mcldecrypt.exe from the new version of X-OOM software, in order to make it compliant under this new legislation. For clarification, we draw your attention to the fact that the installation or use of the program mcldecrypt.exe (which may be installed on your PC from previous versions of X-OOM software to enable such functionality) is in many countries an infringement against copyright law.
> 
> ...



Since you are located in the US, use of this file would be illegal under the DMCA (see here for more information on DMCA). Talk of such is not permitted on this forum.

I personally wouldn't go around asking on forums how to obtain illegal software... can't lead to anything good.


----------



## SBIGGS (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, that settles that! Thanks you for clarifying this as others around me are telling me no end of things that makes me think it's okay. Consider it a non issue and I will NOT use this. 
Honestly, I didn't even know what it was. I've just been looking around at different software and trying to decide if I want anything. I don't want or need this now that I know what it is so greatly appreciate the shared knowledge.
Have a good one and thanks again.
I won't bring it up again and appologize for the indiscretion this time.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2008)

So you were going to install software that you don't even know what it does?


----------



## SBIGGS (Jan 10, 2008)

I wasn't going to install anything yet. I wanted to find out what it does and wether or not I NEED it for anything. You answered both questions rather well Platinum. I now know what it does and don't need it to do what I want which is transfer some old VHS home movies to DVD. I don't want the whole copyright thing hanging over my head or for that matter even feel the need to make copies of encrypted material, since the manufacturers of the material obviously don't want it copied. That in itself is good enough for me to say I don't want that on my comuter.
I thank you again for giving me this info. as I'm getting all this info. thrown at me from people I know who don't seem to know anything (or care) about the copyright laws. Again I appologize for any inconvenience on your part and rest assured this subject won't be brought up again. All I wanted to do was convert some old home movies to disk before they got worn out. I DIDN'T know that I DON'T need the said software.
Hope you're not upset that I brought it up. And I hope this doesn't ban me from this forum. It's the only one I've gone to.
Thanks
SBIGGS






Thanks


----------

